# P. stonei culture



## ZWUM (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm slowly increasing my Paph. collection and this weekend I got a nice sized P. stonei. I'd greatly appreciate some basic culture advise. Does anyone find a particular mix that works well for this sp? TIA for any input!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 15, 2014)

Grow it bright and warm temperature in a mix of medium bark, perlite, charcoal, and moss.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 15, 2014)

and plenty of humidity


----------



## polyantha (Apr 15, 2014)

I agree. It is pretty easy to grow and bring stoneis to bloom if you can give them enough light. But some clones (especially older ex-collected ones) can be very slow growing. Bigger clumps need 20 years. New clones are growing faster (just like roth actually).


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 15, 2014)

I use a mixture of Diatomite, Orchiata and grow stone. It is potted in a clear air cone style pot. The plant gorws rapidly regardless of low light or low temps. I bought it last year with a PB growth and a new start. The new start is now in low bud and it has 3 new growths. The second of which may also bud this year. 

I think the trick is buying an old/mature plant. Mine was from OI about 7 years ago.


----------



## polyantha (Apr 15, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> I bought it last year with a PB growth and a new start. The new start is now in low bud and it has 3 new growths. The second of which may also bud this year.



Wow, very impressive indeed. What fertilizer are you using? I am just wondering because yours seems to clump very fast. Three new growths in one year for a two growth plant is very good


----------



## ZWUM (Apr 15, 2014)

Great thanks everyone for the help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eggshells (Apr 15, 2014)

polyantha said:


> Wow, very impressive indeed. What fertilizer are you using? I am just wondering because yours seems to clump very fast. Three new growths in one year for a two growth plant is very good



You should check out Paphman's stonei.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 15, 2014)

I have used Klite over the past year that I have had it. I am now staring to alternate this with Seaweed extract and MSU clean water.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 15, 2014)

eggshells said:


> You should check out Paphman's stonei.



September 15, 2013








Sept 15, 2009






Originally got it in late 2008 as a 7 inch seedling from Orchid Inn. Now it has a total of 14 growths.


----------



## Justin (Apr 15, 2014)

now that is how you grow a stonei! very envious of your skills!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey Paphman:
Any ideas on the parentage? Your plant and mine look eerily similar. Yours definitely has more bulk it. Kudos!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 15, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> Hey Paphman:
> Any ideas on the parentage? Your plant and mine look eerily similar. Yours definitely has more bulk it. Kudos!



Parentage is 'Prancer' x 'Hummungous'. A few years ago I emailed Terry Root about this cross and he has not heard of it but he told me he may have given pollen away('Hummungous'). Funny thing is Zephyrus Orchids got the same cross.

Not sure where they got it from!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 16, 2014)

amazing plant. Has it flowered?


----------



## polyantha (Apr 16, 2014)

You freak! I have seen your plant previously, but not with 14 growths. Impressive growing rate in only 7 years!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> amazing plant. Has it flowered?



yes, first flowering in 2012 with a spike with 5 flowers


----------



## ZWUM (Apr 16, 2014)

Holy crap! Well done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 16, 2014)

this must be a sib of the 7 growth stonei I got from Sam...(that i sold) ..great..so, has this bloomed?Mine never bloomed



Paphman910 said:


> September 15, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 16, 2014)

ehanes7612 said:


> this must be a sib of the 7 growth stonei I got from Sam...(that i sold) ..great..so, has this bloomed?Mine never bloomed



Yes it has!

See thread: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26306

It has 3 flower shealth on the plant.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 16, 2014)

nice


----------



## AdamD (Apr 16, 2014)

Two very nice stoneis in this thread, but I think it's officially been hijacked. My stonei is about the size of the 2007 plant and I'd love some tips on getting it to the size of the 2013 plant, or even the plant in the original post... It's bright, warm, humid, but what about Ca levels, do you add oyster shell or lime? I am using K-lite diluted to 50 ppm N, 2 out of 3 waterings. It seems happy.


----------

